# How's your fishing been?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Been fishing Lake Audubon almost exclusively the past month - been pretty darn good all the way up to the last time out (lost some nice ones but plenty of dinks). I'm getting tired of hearing about Lake X, Y, and Z pulling out BIG perch this winter so I'm going to start moving around.

Seems a little quiet in here but I know people are fishing, how's it been?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I haven't been out, but my grandfather and his friends have been out alot. So with all the old people that come to the shop I hear alot.

It seems that just about every slough with fish in it, the fish are biting pretty good. Mainly pearch, and walleyes right as the sun goes down. Nice pearch too, that I have cleaned.

The northerns have been biting at a few lakes, but nothing of size the way it sounds.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Lake of the Woods has been on fire this year for us. Probably the best fishing we've had in 4 years. Lots of really nice size saugers instead of always catching the bucket stretchers.


----------



## papabearsr (Dec 26, 2011)

you guys are killing me I need ICE it is like 45 here 
papabear


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I've been up to Lake of the Woods on the MN side for the last two weekends. The first we limited out right away the first day and last weekend we averaged about 4 good keepers between 6 of us. We're fishing out of Birch Beach by Long Point and have had great sucess catching Sauger and Walleye and the occasional Perch which is kind of rare for our location. The afternoon bite has been the best for us starting to pick up around 3 in the afternoon and cooling off a little after sunset in about 32' of water. 
This weekend, I'm going to try my luck a little closer to home at Fordville Dam. 
With this great weather I'd love to be sitting on the ice now!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The sloughs are heating up with jumbo pearch. Been Cleaning alot of 10-14 inch pearch.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Around x-mas it was pretty hot. Perch were hitting hard and there were alot of monster fish coming out. After xmas it slowed down quite a bit and it's hit or miss now. One day you'll go out and have a pretty good day..the next day is real quiet. There have been a few lakes around here where the walleye bite has been coming on.


----------

